# Best internet plan.



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys im in Hosur(Tamilnadu near Bangalore) and i need a unlimited internet connection(average use around 100 gigs). I previously used the BSNL BBG Combo ULD 945 @ Upto 2 Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB plan but recently its getting a mess and its frequently disconnecting the line guy fixes it it works for 2 days and again its gone!
I've tried Airtel and Vodafone 3g the speed is ok i get around 3-5 mbps in both but the problem is cost once i exceed the 3g limit and throttling starts its just unusable. 

So suggest me the best internet plan for anything less than Rs.155 or somewhere around it. I prefer a wired connection over a wireless one but incase if its really worth trying i will. I have an unlocked 7.2 mbps 3g dongle lying around in the house plus a 300Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router Model No. TD-W8968 from Tp-Link.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

Try to get a cable broadband connection or from BEAM/ACT fibre broadband.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to get a cable broadband connection or from BEAM/ACT fibre broadband.



Don't think they are available here!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 1, 2015)

You can check out Reliance thunder plan.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You can check out Reliance thunder plan.



The plan seems awesome but they aint available in my locality!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> The plan seems awesome but they aint available in my locality!



Oh these are good only if Reliance provides a good service in your are other wise they can sometimes result in worse than BSNL.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Oh these are good only if Reliance provides a good service in your are other wise they can sometimes result in worse than BSNL.



But atleast planwise they are far better!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> But atleast planwise they are far better!



yeah in that case they are


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 11, 2015)

Reliance 3 dongle at rs 1100 with 3 months unlimited free without fup. Although there might be some capping .I get average speeds of 1 Mbps.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 11, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Reliance 3 dongle at rs 1100 with 3 months unlimited free without fup. Although there might be some capping .I get average speeds of 1 Mbps.


Can you share the link


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 11, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Reliance 3 dongle at rs 1100 with 3 months unlimited free without fup. Although there might be some capping .I get average speeds of 1 Mbps.





Nanducob said:


> Can you share the link



And speedtest too...


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's the link 
Wireless Internet, Broadband Connection, Reliance Netconnect â€“ Reliance Communications


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)

And one more thing many retailers will be trying to sell you it for around 1.4k. Don't get fooled, 1100/- is the right price.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Akshay , what dongle are you using - reliance 3 or pro 3


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm considering the shift to Reliance, but they are doing better in the South-western areas. Their top of the line products are reserved for the following cities

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15213&d=1423848697

Their *No FUP Unlimited plan* (yes, you read that right) is unavailable outside the above mentioned areas but we DO have the option of a 40GB plan though. Anybody have an idea of how well it performs in Delhi NCR ?


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 14, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks Akshay , what dongle are you using - reliance 3 or pro 3


Reliance 3


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update guys!


----------

